# So Im thinking about tryin burton bindings



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

my missions are awesome and have held up well over the years. solid binding.


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

id think about upgrading those to cartel. more padding better quality.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

*Thankx guys!

And Ill check out those cartels.​*


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

i dunno if its just me or what but imo burton bindings are garbage. my current i beliebve 06 or 07 customs have broke twice. my friends brand new catels last year cracked right in half and my other friends missions broke multiple times.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

I have the 07 mission and I like them but would recommend upgrading to something higher up in Burton's line. The mission's have fairly cheap ratchets and tend to skip when I really crank them down. Also not the lightest binding, but certainly not a tank either. 

FWIW I rode the same pair of burton freestyle bindings for 8 years with no issues. Lost some nuts/bolts and rode them held together with ticket wickets for about two seasons.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

must be just you, I had cartels for almost 5 years, snapped a ratchet, but other than that, no problems at all. Till they got stolen.

I'd also upgrade to Cartels, Missions are a poor attempt at making Customs better. Not worth the money.

If not Cartels, then Ride SPi's would be super nasty for some deep riding response.

Or I would like to know if anyone has any experience with the NRc's from ride, its an interesting idea if it works and the binding is solid.


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

*eh*

burton missions were my first real snowboard bindings and i loved them for the first seasons that i had them but they just arent doing their thing anymore so i just changed to ride delta mvmnt's and they are a lot better, a little heavier but more solid and cheaper i got an 08 pair for 40% off


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

has anyone seen the prices on this years burton bindings? freaking outragous


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Cartels ftw i love them they hold yer feet nice and u can dial them in really easilly
go for it i have 07's and NOTHING has broke on them


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

i've had a pair of missions for two years now, with zero problems. they work for me. sweet binder!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

*Wow, thankx for all your help guys... <3

Im gonna go with the Cartels.*​


----------

